# Inside The Actors Studio Questions



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2006)

So I watched "Inside The Actors Studio" last night for the first time.  I have always wanted to see the show but I never knew when it was on.  I saw a commercial for it a few days ago saying that Dave Chappelle would be on so I decided to TIVO it.  Let me just say, first off, that I love James Lipton!!  He is so funny.  Secondly, Dave Chappelle is so smart and so insightful.  I don't think he gets enough credit.  Anyway...I really like the questions James asks at the end of the show so I thought I'd take a stab at answering them.

*What is your favorite word? * 
Grace.  It's a beautiful word with a beautiful meaning.

*What is your least favorite word? * 
Classy.  OMG this word burns me.  The reality is that a lot of people who use the word don't have it.

*What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?*
Genuine people. 

*What turns you off? * 
Cheap people.  I hate cheap people.  I also really hate liars.

*What is your favorite curse word? * 
FUCK!

*What sound or noise do you love?*
I love the sound of rain.  I also love to hear babies laugh. 

*What sound or noise do you hate?*
Oh GOD....babies crying.  It just pains me. 

*What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*
I would love to be a pastry chef. 

*What profession would you not like to do?*
The chief of surgery at a hospital. 

*If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*
I'm really sorry I had to take you...they're really going to miss you down there. 


*So you give it a try...*


----------



## procrastinator (Feb 19, 2006)

I love James Lipton!!

"What turns you on?"


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 19, 2006)

I watched it too - they were amazing, both of 'em. Dave Chapelle was so honest - I loved it.

Okay, here goes:
(I'm going to do this quick, like first thing that comes to mind quick)

What is your favorite word? 
Sassafras.

What is your least favorite word? 
Pro-Active. Huh? I hate it because it is redundant.

What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Ballet. Genuine smiles. Laughter in the eyes. Athleticism. 

What turns you off? 
Clutter - especially my own. Chanel perfume. That plastic-feeling vinyl with which they make imitation designer handbags. Porn. 

What is your favorite curse word? 
Hiyyyyyaaaaaaaaaa! (the way Miss Piggy says it).

What sound or noise do you love?
I'm with Dave Chapelle on this one - crickets. And birds chirping. And the ocean. Or rain on a tin roof. Or the bell that signals you that intermission is over and it's time to go back in the theatre. Oh! And the sound of the orchestra preparing to play. And wooden heels on a marble floor. And ceiling fans.

What sound or noise do you hate?
Too many sounds at once. 

What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Medicine. Chemistry. Musician.

What profession would you not like to do?
I would not like to work in a nail salon because I don't like the smell of the acrylics. I would HATE to work in a prison or as a police officer. 

If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Sup.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have cable right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used to watch the show though. 


What is your favorite word? 
Cooth...some people need to learn and know what it means.

What is your least favorite word? 
Don't really have one.

What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Art, things around me, people, music

What turns you off? 
Tardy people, irresponsible people, fake people, liars, cheaters, and stupid people. Yeah that's pretty much it. LOL

What is your favorite curse word? 
FUCK!<---I second that...trynna cut down though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What sound or noise do you love?
Rain, my kids laughing, my man making music, sometimes just plain silence. 

What sound or noise do you hate?
Babies screaming throwing tantrums! Loud people that live above my apartment making noises at 2 in the morning like nobody is sleeping!!!! Playing rave music all night! Having loud sex and banging and stomping! I could go on!

What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
I would like to be a graphic artist. I have alot to learn, but I would def like to try.

What profession would you not like to do?
Scoop up animal crap at the zoo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
I know you tried hard to live your life right...I still love you...come on in.


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, 
How fun! Let me see...

What is your favorite word? 

Actually, I have 2: Thank you.

What is your least favorite word? 
No (but  it is my 2 year old's favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Compassionate, respectful, generous and funny people.

What turns you off? 
Impatience and bitterness.

What is your favorite curse word? 
Dang it!

What sound or noise do you love?
Violin


What sound or noise do you hate?
Drilling of any kind


What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Make Up Artist/Pediatrician


What profession would you not like to do?
President 

If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Come in...


----------

